# Silver Toy Breeders in/near California?



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

MPS has struck our home, and we're now _discussing_ the _idea_ of _maybe_ getting a silver toy puppy sometime next year (after Archie has had a chance to grow up a little bit and get through his own puppy/teenage phases). Possibly a therapy dog prospect. So I'm looking at breeders. Can anybody recommend anyone in or near California? I'm having a really hard time finding Toy breeders who breed silvers. Are they more rare in Toys than in Minis or Standards?

We're also going to be at the Golden Gate Kennel Club show later this month, so if you happen to know of someone who will be there, then so much the better...:biggrin:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

a breeder i have been following is gail zamora in grass valley, which is certainly within striking distance from you. she is a larger scale breeder, which some people don't like. but i think if you breed toys, which tend to have very small litters, it happens and you have to decide if that is something you can accept. not all toy breeders, however, will have silvers, so if you are set on silver and don't like zamora, you may have have to go much further afield. zamora does not ship, which means you will have to visit her kennel no matter what, so it may be worth it to try to arrange a visit.

clarion is in stockton and does well in competition. haven't seen any silvers, however. there have been a few comments at pf made by various people with experience with her dogs. do a search. 

a couple of other california toy breeders i have seen comments on: hosanna and sharbelle. have not heard any mention of silvers, but perhaps someone else knows.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Not near CA, but Dalin does breed gorgeous silvers (and darn healthy ones too if my 13 year old puppy Teaka is any induction).
Grand Champion Dalin Dreamy was one of the top tpoos in the country and got Award of Merit at Westminster last year. She is in North Carolina but has a puppy nanny who can hand carry on the plane, and I will personally vouch for her accuracy and integrity in assessing puppy temperaments and making the right match - 3 times and counting for me!
Oh, and I know you said you are not ready yet, but FYI she has a drop dead gorgeous silver girl about ready to go right now ?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes, Gail Zamora's Tpoos have been at GGKC over the years, and maybe they will be attending this year. I haven't chatted with her, but with another lady who has been watching over her dogs on the bench. However, the entry this year is just one Toy on Saturday and three on Sunday. All class dogs, no specials. My guess and this is just a guess, is one could be a handler dog so will be benched in that area, with the others in the regular benching area for Tpoos. If that's the case, the handler might be approachable for a referral to someone breeding silvers.

Also over in Las Vegas, Ash's breeds silver Toys. That's an easy flight and people have been happy with her puppies. She shows, but not at GGKC.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the rec's! I've checked out Clarion before and I think they're amazing, but from what I can tell they pretty much just do white and black poodles. I've been looking at Zamora's website and she does have some gorgeous dogs (it looks like one is a Cabryn Silver? So that's pretty great). Grass Valley isn't far out of my way since my sister actually lives near there. I'll have to see if I can check them out at GGKC, or at least talk to one of the other handlers.

Vegas isn't too far out of my way either for the right dog, so I'll check out Ash's as well. I knew PF could help point me in the right direction.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh, and I know you said you are not ready yet, but FYI she has a drop dead gorgeous silver girl about ready to go right now ?


Oh, and Tiny Poodles, that was mean! :laugh: I'm trying very hard to be good and patient here, and the little silver girl on Dalin's page is sooooo cute.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lisasgirl said:


> Oh, and Tiny Poodles, that was mean! :laugh: I'm trying very hard to be good and patient here, and the little silver girl on Dalin's page is sooooo cute.



Haha, just like I am torturing about if I should get the black girl, even though I wasn't planning upon one yet, you can torture about the silver girl. The silver is 2 weeks younger than the black, and they are roommates at Dalin ?


----------

